# Is Patience a Virtue?



## ScouterJoe (Jun 18, 2013)

Or am I killing myself unnecessarily? I am brand new at this. I built 2 new top bar hives in May and I installed a 3# package into each last Friday. I've not yet opened to inspect them. I go over every day and watch for a bit. I see bees coming and going. They seem to be coming back laden with with pollen. I really want to open them and make sure the queens are out of their cages and working. I want to see how much comb was been drawn out. How long should I wait?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you deserve a peek into your hives.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I would!


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

Is Patience a Virtue?

Yes. A virtue best found in others. Now, go look in your hive.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

You should be fine. Just do a quick visual to see if they are pulling straight comb. I wouldn't take out all the bars.


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

I took my queen cage out the 3rd day and they'd already built some comb on it,so I'd say yes,look and at least remove the cages if the queens are out. Enjoy!


----------



## ScouterJoe (Jun 18, 2013)

wow, Ok, thanks everyone. To late to do it today. I'll take a peak tomorrow and get those cages out.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Ok I know there are 100,000 maybe a million who will totally disagree, but I look into my hives (not top bar) when ever I feel I can.
I have prevented swarms, found queen cells (that I really needed) and stop wax moth destruction.
I have not written any Beekeeping books, yes I have read a lot. But as everything I do in life I do it my way.
Peek


----------



## Montyb (May 27, 2013)

Hived my tbh's on may 4, 3 days later checked queen cage and it was empty, removed it and closed up the hive. Week later when weather was approaching 70 pulled largest bar and found eggs, closed hive back up. They Re now up to 19 drawn bars, I have only opened hive up one more time. I observe them through window. And so far only one brood fram has little bit of brace comb. I don't like to open hive very much as long as I can see progress and straight comb in window. Monty in Marquette.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I deffantly open my TBH with the window a lot less than all my other hives however I do open the window and watch on avg every other day they do.t seem to mind that at all


----------



## little lion (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a package in April here in NC and went in 4 days later and found drawn comb and a good laying queen. Verified straight comb. I left them alone and it appears by doing that I lost a swarm. Make sure you are looking enough and giving your queen plenty of room. Find out all you can about space in the brood area is my advice. I am in the midst of requeening which is a whole nother learning experience.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

Is Patience a Virtue?
Yes, patience is a virtue, and there are six others... all deadly!
e.g.,
The seven deadly virtues, those ghastly little traps
Oh no, my liege, they were not meant for me
Those seven deadly virtues were made for other chaps
Who love a life of failure and ennui
Take *courage*-now there's a sport
An invitation to the state of rigor mort
And *purity*-a noble yen
And very restful every now and then
I find *humility* means to be hurt
It's not the earth the meek inherit, it's the dirt
*Honesty* is fatal, it should be taboo
*Diligence*-a fate I would hate
If *charity* means giving, I give it to you
And *fidelity* is only for your mate
You'll never find a virtue unstatusing my quo or making my Beelzebubble burst
Let others take the high road, I will take the low
I cannot wait to rush in where angels fear to go
With all those seven deadly virtues free and happy little me has not been cursed


----------



## ScouterJoe (Jun 18, 2013)

I opened them up. One is doing really well. The comb isn't as straight as I'd like to see. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9097301906/ The other hive hardly has any comb built. Sorry, no pic there. Both queen cages were empty.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I have a hive that was pulling the comb mostly straight, but it was slightly off from being perfectly straight. I cut a very small wedge that went from 1/8 of an inch to 1/4 of an inch and put it in the hive. That was enough to get all of the comb after that perfectly centered on the bar. Not sure if that is an option for you, as I can't tell how far from straight the comb is.


----------



## Kilted Beekeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

I check my window daiky, and open hive up for inspection once a week. Not had any issues so far.


----------



## ScouterJoe (Jun 18, 2013)

I really should have put a window in. Kinda dumb I guess.


----------

